

How many simultaneous people can follow simple instructions? - martinrue
http://humanity.invalidcast.com

======
ggchappell
An interesting idea, but one that wholly fails at achieving its stated aims.

> This is an experiment to determine how trustworthy humanity is.

No, it isn't.

If I have _given my word_ that I will not click on the button, and yet I click
on it anyway, then I am not trustworthy.

I someone tells me not to click on the button, and I do, then I am not
obedient to them. I am also perhaps a bit presumptuous and irreponsible
(depending on the situation).

But if a _webpage_ tells me not to click on a button, which is clearly
provided solely to be clicked on as an experiment, and I am _absolutely_ sure
that no harm will come from clicking, and I click, then I am merely curious.

And, having clicked, I am also rather disappointed.

~~~
martinrue
Whether you are curious or not, if you click the button you cannot be trusted
to follow the instructions that tell you not to click it.

I wanted to know how many people hit the page and are able to resist their
curiosity in favour of following the instructions.

36 sets of visitors ended up viewing the page. The largest set that followed
the instructions was 7 before someone clicked it.

~~~
ggchappell
Ah, but I object to the word "trust" here. Using your definition, I'm a
terribly untrustworthy person: name just about anything, and I can't be
trusted to do it. For example, I can't be trusted to say, "oblong walruses" to
the next person I meet.

Ah, but I never _said_ I would do that. And the fact is that if I promise to
say that, then I _can_ be trusted to do so. And if I commit to following the
instructions on your site, then I _will_ do so.

But I didn't commit to that, and there was no reason to follow them. Thus, I
don't see what my failure to follow these instructions has to do with "trust".

